# Some good tech info...



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's a link to some very good tech info about T-type tankers.


http://www.aukevisser.nl/t2tanker/id659.htm


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Auke Vissers' site has been around for a good many years and is one of the best references for tanker information, particularly Exxon/Esso vessels.


----------

